# hello



## makso94 (Jan 7, 2013)

[


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

I presume you mean 0.3.2
Why dont you use 0.3.5 ?
http://code.google.c...3.5.zip&can=2=

If you looking for WebOS doctor get any version here:
http://en.m.webos-internals.org/wiki/WebOS_Doctor_Versions?wasRedirected=true


----------



## makso94 (Jan 7, 2013)

sry


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

makso94 said:


> moboot 0.3.2


Not quite sure why you want version 0.3.2. It has long since been replaced by 0.3.5 and now is up to version 0.3.8. Please explain why you want 0.3.2.


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

I think my older TP still has 0.3.2 on it. Not sure why you would want it, but I will look and check the version tonight. If I do have it, I can get it to you.


----------



## makso94 (Jan 7, 2013)

thanks


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

makso94 said:


> thanks
> 
> moboot 0.3.2 + webos 3.3.2 stable fo me


Sorry, what you just said makes absolutely no sense to me. WebOS starts at version 3.0.0 and is currently at version 3.0.5.

What is it you think you are getting from Moboot 0.3.2?


----------



## makso94 (Jan 7, 2013)

Sry im french


----------



## makso94 (Jan 7, 2013)

up 
* 0.3.2 moboot*


----------



## makso94 (Jan 7, 2013)

sry


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

makso94 said:


> touchpad function together fast when I install android webos 3.0.2+ moboot 0.3.2 +android
> 
> Sry im french


Here is the deal my friend, the developer for Moboot felt that it needed improvement and issued version 0.3.5 which became the de facto version. He even removed version 0.3.2 from his Goo.im server site. He since made other changes to Moboot and now 0.3.8 is the current version. If you decide to use 0.3.8 and are using TWRP, the folder where backups are stored will change and you will have to adjust to that accordingly. Otherwise, those are your choices and continuing to bump your post is just going to aggravate the users. If someone had it, they would have posted a link to it by now. You can rest assured that using either one of those versions is an improvement.


----------



## makso94 (Jan 7, 2013)

I understand


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

makso94 said:


> I understand
> 
> but this version of moboot and very good for the touchpad
> 
> damage fo me


You don't know what you are talking about or are not explaining yourself very well. Maybe it's the language barrier. I tried to explain as best I could that you should learn to use one of the two available versions of Moboot. I think the developer of the program knows better than you.


----------



## Hunter X (Nov 22, 2012)

He doesn't know what he wants, I think it's best we just leave this situation alone if he wont heed your advice.


----------



## makso94 (Jan 7, 2013)

up


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

makso94 said:


> up


Install this: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/moboot_038-tenderloin.zip

If you have specific problems with it, please state them, otherwise STOP!


----------

